# CompTIA question



## DeafJoe (Dec 6, 2015)

I am currently reading Comptia network book, i am sharing the information with you since i like to know how can i do this? “Comptia recommends you to have at least 9 to 12 months of networking experience and Comptia A+ knowledge, but this is not a requirement.” “You may not need experience or Comptia A+ knowledge, but they help! The Comptia A+ cerficiation competencies have a degree of overlap with the Comptia network+ competencies, such as type of connectors and how network work."

“As for experience, keep in mind that Comptia network + is mostly a practical exam. Those who have been out there supporting real networks will find many of the questions reminiscent of the type of problems they have seen on LANs. The bottom line is that you will probably have much easier time on the CompTia network + exam if you have some Comptia a + experience under your belt.”


I am wondering how could I able to find some resources to prepare myself to be ready to take those tests once I finish reading this book. Would I need to join computer social group to get some expose to learn some by some of computer A+ and Network + information in person? I do have none experience into computer networks or a+ to do both of them. Just being an expert for some computer use, and install some software into it. And I also know how to fix some basic of troubleshooting….

-DeafJoe


----------



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Hi Joe,

I would recommend watching Professor Messor Videos at his website located at 
Professor Messer IT Certification Training Courses. And listen to them over and over again. As for your certification, depending what you want to do, A+ is a good starting point. I took and passed the CompTIA Security + 401 exam this past July. Now am studying for the CISSP exam. The key with these exams is practice your analysis skills. All the CompTIA tests are really performance based with lots of simulators. Don't rush it. I won't kid you they are hard exams. Without hands on experience, my recommendation is give yourself at least 4 to 6 months before you take the exam. Quiz let is a app that has flashcards . I would have at least 4 to 5 resources to study. The key is understand the material and practice the test questions that come with these books. There are many approved CompTIA Certified Test guides sold on Amazon.com. Recommend you get one or two to start. 

Glenn


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

CompTIA also has it's own certsmaster https://certification.comptia.org/certifications/a#exampreparation


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The best way to gain experience is either find someone who does this for a living and has some knowledge to pass along or can let you shadow them or to set things up at home in a test environment. 

The Network+ doesn't really require a more than things like a router or switch (if that). Most of it is going to be simply learning about networks, how they work and the fundamentals of applying the knowledge.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Depending on where you live....most community colleges offer those courses. I did and very thankful that I did. 

When I took my A+ CompTia course at my local community college, it only offered at night (no biggy for me). Back then the course was only $65...now it's a $180 plus lab/materials $125.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*About 15 years ago I was asked to teach a full series of A+ courses, with the CompTIA testing as the final exam. As a pre-condition I was required to have passed the three exams myself. Having worked with computers for over 20 years, I had no problem doing the three exams (**A+, NET+ and Security+), even without ANY study! Then again, I've never "studied" for any test I have ever taken, but that is just a special knack I seem to have. I had an FCC First Class at age 12!

If you don't have the practical experience it will be a completely different matter. My students ranged from 1-3 sittings before passing each of the A+, NET+ and Security+ exams. It depended almost entirely upon their level of experience, as well as with a small bit of "how serious" they were to actually get a pass.

The suggestion of setting up a small home network and using the skills required to build and secure it will go a LONG way towards your preparation. It certainly won't hurt, and will assist your confidence level having actually had your "hands on" the subject mater.

Good luck!

*


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Any of you guys know if the new standard 220-901 and 220-902 A+ exams replaced 220-801 and 220- 802 A+ exams yet or do we still have the chance to earn the A+ by finishing both 220-801, 220-802 standards? I haven't dabbed into Linux and the new 900 standards for A+ require Linux knowledge.. Lol this is bad for me.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

"*When do CompTIA A+ 220-801 and 220-802 retire?*

The CompTIA A+ 220-801 and CompTIA A+ 220-802 retire on 30-Jun-2016."


https://certification.comptia.org/certifications/a/comptia-a-900-faq


*According to this, you can still take the 800 series until the end of June. You cannot mix an 800 series & 900 series exam, so make sure you get both the 01 & 02 exams before then! :wink:*


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep I just saw that when registering for the last part 220-802. I actually can't wait to take courses that cover the 900 series. Thanks Wizmo!!


----------

